# Ancestry dependant



## harcourt (Sep 29, 2015)

Busy with on line application for myself for UK ancestral dependant visa . My wife has ancestral visa. I am currently in South Africa. Was advised to use the application headed - Work / Non-point based / Dependant more than 6 months.
The final section asks for a sponsor. I will provide my daughter's details. Then it is required to fill in a job sponsor details which I do not have as I do not have a job to go to.
Any suggestions what to do would be appreciated.


----------

